
Mr. Chilly – Weather App for San Francisco - tmlee
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/mr-chilly/id933759132
======
dexwiz
Love this app. Most default weather apps don't work well for the Bay Area / SF
because of the micro climates. Getting the weather for SFO doesn't mean much
if you are living in Outer Richmond. Its also way snappier than most other
weather maps that use Google Maps or Mapbox with a bunch of overlays.

Too bad its only for SF. It does look like its just a bespoke map wired to
Wunderground stations. The creator could definitely make maps for other metro
areas or places where small distances may have drastically different weather.

